# Installing shifters on carbon fiber handlebars



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Do I need to be careful how much I tighten the metal rings that connect the shifters to the handlebars? I have no idea about the torque spec for this sort of thing.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes.
If you want to avoid cracking/crushing your nice carbon bar, you should get yourself a decent 1/4" torque wrench and follow the tightening specs posted by the bar manufacturer and cross checking it with the specs for the shifters...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Doolab said:


> Yes.
> If you want to avoid cracking/crushing your nice carbon bar, you should get yourself a decent 1/4" torque wrench and follow the tightening specs posted by the bar manufacturer and cross checking it with the specs for the shifters...


+1.000


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Doolab said:


> follow the tightening specs posted by the bar manufacturer and cross checking it with the specs for the shifters...


Since bars don't have fasteners, bar manufacturers technically can't (and generally won't) publish tighteneing torques. All they can do is refer you to the shifter manufacturer's specs for the shifter clamp. Shimano and SRAM shifter clamps = 6 - 8 Nm; Campagnolo shifter clamp = 10 Nm.

My suggestion would be to err on the side of "too loose" with a carbon bar. Try 5 Nm with some carbon assembly paste and see if that's enough. It often is.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Is carbon prep the same as carbon assembly paste?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

deviousalex said:


> Is carbon prep the same as carbon assembly paste?


Yes, same gritty-feeling stuff. Different brands call the product by different names.


----------

